# any chance to me to study or investment in new zealand



## qworld (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a question and I hope to help
We are a family
Think of immigration to New Zealand by the study (short courses for one year) or investment
We have 350000 -400000 NZD
Can we get a permanent residence by investing this amount?
or at least
if we spend 200000 NZD for study in new zealand
In case of failure to find a job offers after study For get permanent residence
Can we invest the other 200000 NZD
In something related to our studies in New zealand
For get permanent residence (self-employment)?
I'm looking forward to reply
thank you


----------



## slare (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I've already answered your question about coming to New Zealand.. in a thread awhile back. you're telling me if you don't find a job? you can get social security assistance ... but you need to live in nz for two years. (and have Permanent residency) 

and for the record, that wouldn't be enough to invest to come here nor PR your not skilled the state would see you as a burden no offence.

and Fyi a one year course..... would only get you a Diploma... then on top of that you need experience... you won't get into nz with that.


----------



## qworld (Jul 22, 2013)

*



I'm pretty sure I've already answered your question about coming to New Zealand

Click to expand...

And whats in this?!
I will ask again and again and I will try and try?
------------------
Did you mean
If I finished the course for one year
And found a job offer
I can not Despite this get permanent residence?
*


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

qworld said:


> I have a question and I hope to help We are a family Think of immigration to New Zealand by the study (short courses for one year) or investment We have 350000 -400000 NZD Can we get a permanent residence by investing this amount? or at least if we spend 200000 NZD for study in new zealand In case of failure to find a job offers after study For get permanent residence Can we invest the other 200000 NZD In something related to our studies in New zealand For get permanent residence (self-employment)? I'm looking forward to reply thank you


Hi,

To gain Residency in NZ via the investment route the minimum investment is $1.5M for 4 years and you need to meet a whole host of criteria to be eligible and must have business experience.
You also need to own settlement funds and/or assets of at least $1M.

See the "investor" category requirements on the Immigration website.

So in answer to your question, no you cannot gain Residency by investing the amount you state.

No idea how you are going to spend $200 000 on study in NZ but it won't get you anywhere with immigration.
Yes you have every right to pay for study in NZ assuming you meet the criteria and are offered a study place at a university here but having done the course you have no rights to stay just because you have studied here.
Before immigration grant you the visa you have to prove you intend to leave. You have to provide evidence of this by showing travel tickets or show you have enough money to leave NZ on top of the money you have to prove for your living expenses whilst here on the study course.

If you managed to get a skilled job from an accredited employer and wanted to stay longer or permanently you would just have to chance your arm applying for a working visa or residency whilst still here on a study visa.
Remember you must always have a valid visa whilst in NZ, so if the work visa or residency visa didn't come through before the study visa expired you would have to leave or you would be here unlawfully and be at risk of deportation then all your dreams of living here would be gone as deportation comes with a 5 year ban.

I'd advise you to spend some time researching visa types on www.immigration.govt.nz


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

qworld said:


> *
> 
> And whats in this?!
> I will ask again and again and I will try and try?
> ...


You may not have meant this to sound rude, but this seems a bit pushy to me? Don't forget we answer what we can, but we are no experts and we do this in our spare time.


----------



## qworld (Jul 22, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> 
> To gain Residency in NZ via the investment route the minimum investment is $1.5M for 4 years and you need to meet a whole host of criteria to be eligible and must have business experience.
> You also need to own settlement funds and/or assets of at least $1M.
> ...


*The problem is that immigration consultant told me that there is hope through study
he seems a professional
But the replies in a completely different in forums
On the other side
Do you want to tell me that people from poorer countries from Egypt
Such as
Pakistanis and Indians
Spend thousands of dollars to study in New Zealand just for return back to their poor country
There is no logic here
There is a missing loop here
What about the Arabs
Who get permanent residence
Not only for them
But also to their friends
   +   =6
Relations between Egypt and New Zealand = -6 now
Anyway
I'm going to try my luck
If I kept looking in the Forums i will not get a result
Only I will stay in my place
As we say in Egypt
Gave bread to the baker
I think I will give my case to immigration consultant
thanks anyway to everyone help*


----------



## all-quotes (Nov 30, 2013)

with this amount, it is better to buy a business and start doing it. waste money for studying in nz


----------

